# KSU Father's Day Berlin Open



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

The Kent State University Bass Fishing Club along with Nip will be hosting a Father's Day Open tournament at Berlin on June 21st. $2000 first place prize based on the full field of 65 boats!!!

I still have some members of the club who want the opportunity to fish this event but do not have the use of a boat. If you would like to sign up and fish with one of the KSU Members, please send me an entry form with the full payment. Once I have you paired up, the KSU Member will pay half the entry the day of the tournament.

For an entry form and more details, check out www.fishksu.com

Always feel free to call me or email me with any questions

Scott
[email protected]
330-464-9395


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

How many spots are still open?


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

See ya there, pork trailers are not allowed?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Scott is at Rocky Fork...I'll help him out here-

*14. Only artificial baits with the exception of pork trailers are permitted for use*

Here is alink to all the rules as well:
http://www.fishksu.com/BerlinOPEN/Rules.htm

There is also an online roster at fishKSU.com:
http://www.fishksu.com/Rosters.html

Currently he has 14 teams paid.

$85 entry and the payout they have is ROCKN' for a benefit open! or any kinda event for that matter!

Lookn forward to it, especially the fishn' and watchn' THEM work part!!!

nip


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Nip!!! 

45 spots remain open at this point. I have heard many people talking about fishing this and plan on showing up the morning of. That is fine, but please remember it is limited to the first 65 boats!

Scott


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Registration is in the mail... Look forward to seeing everyone there


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Can I fish this with my electric only rig?


----------



## Fsh2win (Apr 30, 2007)

I was going to fish this with my daughter but the rules state you must be 18. It's a "Fathers Day" open. It would be nice to open it up so guys could fish it with thier sons & daughters. Just my two cents.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Fsh2win said:


> I was going to fish this with my daughter but the rules state you must be 18. It's a "Fathers Day" open. It would be nice to open it up so guys could fish it with thier sons & daughters. Just my two cents.


Didn't pay attention to that, and those rules don't affect me, BUT you have a very good point!!! I agree, it should be opened up to all ages. Maybe put a stipulation that one of the boaters must be at least 18?? OR possibly, must be 18 or accompanied by parent or gaurdian??? Just a thought.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Not to hijack, But since when did KSU have a fishing team/club?


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

I beleive it was just started this year and turned out to be a huge success!:good:


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey...someone actually read the rules!!! 

That is indeed a TYPO due to making space and copy/cut/paste for the hardcopy flyers. It should read just as the NOAA rule...

Participation is open to any licensed angler in the State of Ohio who is 18 years of age or older and has agreed to waiver liability to all sponsoring parties by signing a waiver release and indemnification agreement. Parent/guardian approval is necessary if under age 18.

This event is open to minors.

KSU bass fishing club began back in the Fall of last year and just began the first season this year. Checkout more on their website. www.fishKSU.com

nip


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks again Nip for keeping everyone up to date!

Sorry I have been slacking on the website and answering these questions. I have been traveling and doing job interviews the past week along with being in my best friends wedding. I am finally back in town so hopefully I can catch up on everything!

Thanks again and keep questions and comments coming! See you all next weekend


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I sent my registration in last week. Do u guys send an email confirmation or something? I'm not showing up on the roster


----------



## Fsh2win (Apr 30, 2007)

Nip, Glad to see it was just a typo. Made my daughters day. See you there.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

this open should fill the bite has been very good this year. it took 13lbs to win thursday nite . every one should have a limmit and what better way to spend a day than catching fish and helping a collage team go get um guys


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Mike!

JF, send me a private message with your name and information. All of the entries I have are on the website.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

PM sent...........


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

The KSU Father's Day Open is only a week away! As of right now, 24 teams are signed up and ready to go. It should be a great tournament!

I am still in need of someone to fish with Derek Crooks, our Vice-President of the club. He has been highly involved with the club and is a blast to fish with...just ask Nip. If you would be interested in fishing with Derek, please give me a call or send me a PM.

See you all next Sunday!

Scott


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey Nip, This is Kenny Lawson and i was just checking out the info on this tourny and i am on team number 1 and you guys got my last name as Watson,No big deal just thought i would let you know.Ok man Cya on the water.


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

Kenny,

I got it changed for you. Not sure why I did that, but its changed. See you this weekend.

Scott


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ya man its sweet Cya sunday.


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey got your message no big deal just thought since it is on Fathers day and there is alot of other things going on that day,you guys would be layed back a little bit to help the guys out who want to fish,ok just letting you know that i got your message, Kenny


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Good luck to everyone, look forward to meeting everyone. I'll be in a white/black nitro probably wearing a nitro hat. Stop by and say hello. 

Do we draw flight positions @ ramp the am of tourney?


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes we are drawing boat numbers if you are pre-registered for the tournament. If you pay that morning, you will be given the next number in line.

I am looking forward to meeting everyone. Hopefully the weather holds off and we have a dry morning!


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

Rausch and Baker win the KSU Father's Day Open with 12.46 pounds and get a $1500 payday fishing against 45 boats and an $85 entry!!!

Stats have been posted and pictures will be up as soon as "Me" Derek emails them to me. Check everything out at www.fishksu.com

Thank you again to everyone who fished and to those who just came to support our club, we all really do appreciate it. Also, a special thank you goes to Nip. I really do have a great appreciation now for what he does for us and how he runs his tournaments. 

I will be fishing my final FLW College Tournament July 25th on the Detroit River with Mike Riley. Hopefully KSU along with all the other Ohio teams can keep it going and have a nice showing again!


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for a well run event! The front that came through in the am killed the bite we had going and we didn't even weigh a fish! Any idea what the winning pattern was?

Everyone I met and encountered was great, thanks again!!!


----------

